# News Flash - NC Releasing Another Bobcat



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Just got an *"On the Trapline Report"* from NC and he has so far today, one coyote and one bobcat.

The bobcat is in a trap with a drag setup, so he is going to have some fun making this release. He indicated that he would be waiting for daylight to do the release, which is a very good idea.

Hopefully one of these days he will be able to keep one the bobcats he catches on his coyote trapline, rather than having to release all of them. We can only hope that this restriction will be lifted sometime soon.

Wish NC good luck with this tricky Bobcat Release.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Send the women and children in to hold the cat down. It leaves less marks on you. Hope no stitches are involved in this release.:help:


Griff


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Griff,

I send NC your suggestion. I am sure he will enjoy it as he does battle with that Bobcat on a long chain.

Hopefully, he will give us "Photos At Eleven".


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

What area is he trapping?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

THUMBTRAPPER,

Northern Lower Pennisular, but I am sure he wishes he was in the U. P.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

The U.P. is great. Heaven is north of the bridge!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope all went well this morning NC on your kitty release!! Just goes to show there are good numbers of them down there! Lets get our season back! OT


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

good luck to him, that has to be interesting in a drag set-up.. Should have some cool pics...


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

GL NC. Will there be a video to follow?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd like to see pictures of that!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

SoioRry fopr bnad typing....hjard to hit jsudt oine key withj these mbanbdges onm hamnds. :evil:


I'll post something later today....busy at work right now.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't care who you are that right there is funny... Little sticky wicket there NC:yikes::lol::lol: FRANK


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Northcountry said:


> SoioRry fopr bnad typing....hjard to hit jsudt oine key withj these mbanbdges onm hamnds. :evil:


thats why ya gotta carry your dogs nail clippers when checking traps.:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haa nc is a purrrrrrrrrty funny guy:lol:


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, I'm back.

I caught the three C's on my trapcheck this morning...coyote, **** and 'cat.

The bobcat was a dandy...big body and decent color for around here. Caught it in one of two dirt holes at a location...the other one caught a coyote.

Unfortunately, as you guys know, we cant keep bobcats that are trapped in the NLP...so I had to release it. Whats ironic is that I am headed to the UP soon, to target bobcats. This one had to be released just so that a houndsman can kill it later. Unfair but thats the law. 

Heres the 'cat when I checked the line at o'dark thirty this morning...



















It was raining pretty hard and my release pole was back at the truck. After giving it a little thought (and having 'cat-release experience) I decided to come back during daylight. This also allowed me to get some decent pics and video, as well as being safer...



















The release went smooth for both parties. This sucker was strong, let me tell you! No damage to his foot, whatsoever...no blood, no cuts, nothing. Thats the norm with my #2 Duke offset foothold catches, anyway.

Once released, he stood around and we watched each other. I was hoping he would saunter off so I could get my trap and grapple assembly back right then. I walked towards him, hoping he would leave...but instead, he climbed up into a tree and casually watched me...




















If anybody wants to see a low-calorie version of the video I took (original video is too big to post), it is located at http://www.parlin.com/post/incidental bobcat.wmv


So there ya go...thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Great Pics NC....Very nice looking cat good, luck UP trapping for them!!!


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice! What a great looking cat! best of luck in the UP.. Great pics and video!


----------



## MandNTrap (Dec 28, 2006)

Great Pics! I might be getting up to the UP later this year during the cat trapping season for a week or so...not really enough time to try and get one, but I'm sure going to try. thanks for showing us new guys some pictures of fur bearer's we haven't seen in a circle yet.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

WAY TO GO N.C.,
NICE 'CAT.
WHERE'S THE YOTE AND **** PIC?
EVEN IF YOU WHERE IN THE U.P.COULDN'T HAVE KEPT IT EITHER,TILL
TOMORROW!!!:lol:


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, What a thrill I bet that was!! Great pictures NC, and good luck as well in the U.P.


----------

